# PRS Private Stock 5K



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lost me at wide thin, whew.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Lost me with the colour.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

Lost me with the price


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Screen grabbed it before the ad disappears.









Doesn’t look quite as yellow’ish in this shot, but still not a fan of the colour.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Faded whale blue or washed denim.

For those bawking at the 5k, a new one will be north of $12k now i think...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Faded whale blue or washed denim.
> 
> For those bawking at the 5k, a new one will be north of $12k now i think...


Might as well make it $120,000.

Either way, yes, I'm balking.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Might as well make it $120,000.
> 
> Either way, yes, I'm balking.


At 120k I want 11 (qty discount)  haha


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> Faded whale blue or washed denim.
> 
> For those bawking at the 5k, a new one will be north of $12k now i think...


Oh, I get that $5k is a killer deal on a Private Stock. I just don’t like the colour.


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

Didn’t think it would last more than a day.
Like someone else already said that today would cost 10-12K


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

2manyGuitars said:


> Oh, I get that $5k is a killer deal on a Private Stock. I just don’t like the colour.


I actually don't mind the color if the pics are accurate...not a fan of what it used to look like (faded denim or whatever).


----------

